# ich problem



## michelle (Feb 6, 2011)

I really hope someone can help. I have had my maroon clown fish for over 10 years (since 2001). When I moved cross country last year, I had to break down my 50 gallon tank and put him in a mini tank for the trip. He has been there ever since. I later added a strawberry pseudochromis. Now I have decided to set up my big tank again. I let it cycle for two weeks and slowly moved my live rock in. I added StressZyme to jump start the biofilter. I added two damels and let it cycle another week, changing the water chemistry every other day, then added my clown fish and pseudochromis. After another 4 weeks, all water parameters were excellent and I decided to add a new fish, a Coral Beauty. The second day that I had him I thought I saw one of those dreaded white spots  I panicked, but it went away. I wondered if I even really saw it. Now, three days later, there are many white spots on him, and a few on the strawberry pseudochromis. The two damsels and clown fish are fine. Unfortunately, I have taken apart the mini tank. I am considering using Para Guard to treat the 50 gallon tank. I have never used it before and do not know much about it. Mostly, Im worried about my clownfish because Im so attached to him. Would it be better to set up the mini tank again, and just treat the two fish who are showing signs of ick? Or, should I treat the big tank and just move the liverock into a bucket of salt water for awhile? I dont have any corals, invert or anything. Last question, the instructions say to add one capful (5ml) per 40 gallons, each day, but it doesnt state for how many days, or if /when I need to do a partial water change. I would appreciate any advice you could give me.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

The problem can be treated easily if caught soon enough. You probably should move the fish into another tank for sake of the others but watch the others closely for the next few days for signs of ick. I've never used the meds that you have but others normally say a 25% water change after 3 days of medication which would probably be a good thing to do for any medication. I think you may want to medicate until the ick is gone and one day after to be sure but no more than that.. I may be wrong so other advice should be considered also. Good luck!


----------



## michelle (Feb 6, 2011)

I started the medication today. I figured I would treat the whole tank since two of my three fish have it, and its ALL over the Coral Beauty  Just a thought, should I take out my carbon filter? Also, what salinity do you recommend in general for tanks. Some places I see 1.023 and other times I see 1.021. Right now mine is in the middle. Thanks


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

If I remember right, you should take the carbon filter out while medicating. It decreases the effectiveness of it over time quicker. I've seen the same salinity ranges so i guess middle is what i would go with until you get a more firm answer. I think 1.21 was the more suggested salinity though.


----------



## michelle (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a quick update. The ParaGguard seems to work well...I cant see ich on the surviving fish. Sadly, my new Coral Beauty (the cause of all this) has passed away  and the pseudochromis is barely hanging on. I called the company about the dosage and they said Paraguard only lasts 24 hours in the water. For ich they suggested treatin the tank for 3 weeks. For other issues (ex fin rot) for only 4-7 days. So, it varies. Also, since Paraguard is a reducer, and StressCoat is a reducer they said that they should not be used together since it can lower the oxygen in the water. Thanks again for all your advice....much appreciated.


----------

